
University develops leak-proof food bowls from leaves - ph0rque
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/917069
======
stephenr
Honestly I can't wait to see these in use. Even at events that are organised
enough to have bins provided, there's usually not enough in the right places,
for the small percentage of people who try to do the right thing, so this will
hopefully stop every park and river becoming white like a European Christmas
after an event

